# That's a surprise - UAE Court finds in favour of Nakheel...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

This is all to do with the world development.

*The World is sinking: Dubai islands 'falling into the sea'*

Telegraph



> By Richard Spencer, Dubai 9:30PM GMT 20 Jan 2011
> 
> But the World, the ambitiously-constructed archipelago of islands shaped like the countries of the globe, is sinking back into the sea, according to evidence cited before a property tribunal.
> 
> ...


The £1million guarantee is obviously a cheque, so give the money and get nothing in return....

Another case of investors being ripped off by the government (as that is, in effect, what Nakheel is.

So, Are Emiratis really treated differently in the courts there?? Of course they are, you as an expat or investor aren't worth beans.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

That's outragoeus - On principle I'm selling my multi-million dollar island! Damn the losses!


----------

